# Need Some Help Please...(Aosp Data Issue)



## Ballocaust (Jun 29, 2011)

I recently switched providers from Verizon to nTelos and flashed my Verizon Fascinate to the other network. When I left the store it was flashed at, data was fully working on nTelos and I was on stock ED05. I backed up my APN with an app, flashed CM7, and have no data even after restoring the modified APN. I've also tried a few other AOSP ROMs (MIUI, CM7 for showcase & mesmerize, and OMGB for showcase) with no luck. Any ideas? Thanks in advance.


----------

